

Pencil – Multi-platform GUI Prototyping and Wireframing - simulo
https://github.com/prikhi/pencil

======
karmakaze
Interested, but not enough to build it just to see. The new project needs to
show me _something_. For a visual tool to provide no visuals is poor
presentation. A feature list and sample screenshots are a minimum.

~~~
e2e8
The original project page has some more info.
[http://pencil.evolus.vn/](http://pencil.evolus.vn/)

~~~
karmakaze
Thanks for the link. The question remains what's the difference between the
original and the fork. The stencils page on the original project site shows
some widgets[1].

[1] [http://pencil.evolus.vn/Stencils-
Templates.html](http://pencil.evolus.vn/Stencils-Templates.html)

------
ux-app
Pencil is great, you should definitely give it a go if you need to do any
diagrams or GUI mockups.

I've been working on a prototyping app for a while ([https://www.ux-
app.com](https://www.ux-app.com)). It's more geared toward interactive
prototypes. If anyone has any feedback about ux-app then I'd be keen to hear
about it :)

------
inanutshellus
I'm using Pencil right now to map out an upcoming project. It's one of the few
useful GUI prototyping apps I've found that's free. Most of the competition is
for-pay, and I just don't do enough of this stuff to justify paying for
squares and arrows on a PNG (I use it for exporting UML and page flows ATM.)

If you don't want to build it, just use the original project's pre-built
installation (RPM, Bundle, EXE here
[http://pencil.evolus.vn/Downloads.html](http://pencil.evolus.vn/Downloads.html)).
The difference between this reboot project and the original is likely minimal,
so if you like the original, it's probably worth coming back and building the
reboot project.

~~~
nawariata
Binaries are available too.

[https://github.com/prikhi/pencil/releases](https://github.com/prikhi/pencil/releases)

------
dopeboy
Pencil is awesome. Being a fulltime Linux user, finding a Visio like
diagramming tool is hard to find. I used Pencil to draw and maintain a finite
state machine for a startup I was working on. Best of all, it is free.

------
fcanela
I just used pencil in my company to create a mockup for a recent web project
and it was a good experience.

PRO: It gave good results to us. With Bootstrap + FontAwesome stencils we were
able to create more realistic pieces and gathered better feedback.

CONS: The linked repository version had a glitch which caused FontAwesome
stencil disappear forever after few minutes using the application and being
unable to reimport it. Evolus Pencil version worked well.

------
sandrae
I've been using Pencil for some years now to pre-visualize new features for
our Saas app. It's a great piece of software. Before that I used Balsamiq
mockups and I'm glad I changed over to Pencil.

------
ArekDymalski
I wonder why the Windows installer has grown from 22MB in case of original to
40.5MB in the reboot project. Anyway it's great that someone made an effort to
reanimate this tool.

------
hanlec
If someone who used Pencil could share what they've liked at it, that could be
more helpful than the current documentation.

